# Kinked ear?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan's left ear has this kink it in. It's like a horizontal crease about 2/3 the way up and the tip of the ear sort of curls backward. When he's running it will flop forwards and backwards along that crease. The ears are set and standing fine, didn't have any problems with that. I think maybe it got busted when he was real young because it's been this way for a while and has not corrected. It's like the cartilage got creased permanently. Sometimes you don't even notice it, especially in pictures but other times it looks funny. I wanted to show Pan more when he fills out and do a breed survey. Will this sort of thing cost us quite a bit? I think it's kind of cute and adds to his personality but not sure how this adds up as far as aesthetic fault?

An assortment of pics (you can see how sometimes it's more noticeable...but often when I do head shots I call his name to get him to perk up and then it's not as obvious)...

4 months









7 months









9 months









10 months









1 year


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel like it's only noticeable when he's running and I would not think that he would get marked down since the breed is a working breed and any manner of "oops" can happen such as that. His ears are clearly fine in set/shape etc.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Pan is handsome!

Benny has a similar crease in his left ear and it flops when he runs too. Both ears were up at 12 weeks and stayed up and I believe the roughhousing with our sons pitbull pup who is the same age probably damaged the cartilage. I am not showing him so don't know how much this would cost in points. I think it is kind of cute 

Here he is at 17 weeks and again right after turning 2.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It flips when he runs but it is always creased even when still. It's more obvious in person since the pics only two-dimensional but you can see in some of the pics the ears are not symmetrical.

I'm not sure how judging differentiates between something genetic or an injury or if it matters? I've seen an American line dog in our shows that is missing a little piece of her ear but it was clearly bit off in a fight.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Not on topic, but may I ask what lens you are using? Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

55-200 vr


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lies......IF it is actually noticeable (in person)....it will actually depend on the judge.
Some judges *will* comment & consider it......others may not.
As long as there is not displayed "movement or weakness"....chances are less likely that it will affect a judges decision.
*Documented or noticeable *injuries*, are sometimes ignored.*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So let's assume that with symmetrical ears he would be SG as an adult, do you think the kink would make him go down to G or basically it is up to the judge? I'm OK if it is noted in the critique and costs some placings as far as the number (SG2, SG3, etc) but just worried that it would cost him a rating...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No...I don't think that it would cost him an entire "rating".
From what I see *in the pictures*....not enough of a considerable issue, to affect one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Robin! I'll be ordering his paper soon so I can show him and do his BH as soon as there is an opportunity.


----------

